# Welcher Feederarm?



## -Nasenmann- (3. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei mir eine kiepe selber zu bauen und suche einen geeigneten Arm...worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten?


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Wenn du deine Kiepe selber baust, auf den passenden Durchmesser für die Beine.|supergri

Spass beiseite ,da gibt es leider viel Mist zu kaufen.
Von den Dingern die nur ein dünnes Gelenk  haben um den Winkel zu verstellen würde ich abraten.
Die Wackeln bei jedem Windzug wie teufel.
Sollte also schon stabil sein.
Die besseren haben ein dickes stabieles Gelenk,da wackelt nix
und sind im idealfall auch noch am Teleskoparm zusätzlich durch Banksticks abgestützt ,bzw.nachgerüstet.
Kann dir wenn du eh selber baust ,von meinem mal ein Bild schicken,der wurde schon vom Händler,selber Feederangler im Rhein,nachgerüstet und dann verkauft.
Adapter für verschiedene Beindurchmesser gibt es da auch.

Ansonsten vielleicht mal bei Preston oder Zammataro gucken.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Ja genau. die von Preston kann ich wärmstens Empfehlen. Die sind echt gut und zu einem , im Vergleich zu anderen Marken, relativ guten Preis zu haben. Die von Rive sind dagegen schweineteuer, sind dagegen sehr Stabil und man kann sie noch anbauen wenn man die Kiepe im Prinzip  schon aufgebaut hat, denn die haben so eine art Klappscharnier welches man öffnet, dann den Arm ans Bein der Kiepe anbringt, dann Scharnier wieder zu und festschrauben.


----------



## -Nasenmann- (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Durchmesser der Beine ist 25mm..selber bauen wäre natürlich cool.selbstgemacht ist eh am besten  preston hat n bekannter von mir sich geholt,is mir glaub ich zu wackelig.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

schau dir mal den OW Feederarm an....habe das Teil auf der Feedermesse gesehen #6 2Punkt befestigung am Bein finde ich sehr wichtig
Bei einen Feederarm mit gestützten Banksticks brauchst du keine 2Punkt befestigung am Kiepenbein

#h


----------



## Fr33 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Bin auch den für den O&W.... hab das stärkste Modell da ich im Rhein feedere.... das Ding taugt was und ist klasse Verarbeitet!


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Hab mal geguckt,meiner ist von Ultimate.
So sieht der Eigenbau aus  ,lässt sich an jeder beliebiegen Stelle am Teleskoparm befestigen.
Das Gelenk ist absolut stabiel,da wackelt nichts.
Am Rhein nutze ich diese ,,Modifikation" da geht es anders ab als See.
Im See reicht der Feederarm auch ohne .


----------



## Roach05 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Ich habe 2 Feederarme von Preston, den von Zammataro und den Feederarm Mini von Michael Schlögl. Ich würde klar den vom Schlögl empfehlen, gefolgt vom Zammataro.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Feederarm?*

Hier muss man erstmal wissen, für WAS der Arm eig gebraucht wird. Am See oder am Altarm, muss kein O&W Extra Heavy Arm sein.... da reichen auch die leichteren mit nur einer Verbindung zur Kiepe.

Liegt dann aber mal ne fette Feederrute auf dem Arm und zieht dir die Strömung vom Rhein bald die Rute weg... und pfeift im Herbst der Wind von der Seite noch, dann wünscht man sich nen bombensicheren Arm!


----------

